# 11 Funny Kids Gift Requests



## RadishRose (Dec 22, 2014)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/12/22/christmas-wish-lists-around-the-world_n_6367624.html


----------



## Falcon (Dec 22, 2014)

Some written by  3 year olds?   I don't think so.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 22, 2014)

Now this one sounds good, lol!


----------

